# saw got my leg



## new treeman (Jun 12, 2004)

I was taking a limb out over a house I had it tide up and i was just going to make 1 cut on top so i did and it pealed when i moved to cut it i was in a funkiny spot i did not cut a lot it broke and swang the saw me 
put 1'' hole ontop of my nee
I have the best ground man hucked me to the rigging line and came down fast now work will back up!!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 12, 2004)

So don't do that again, eh?


----------



## Jumper (Jun 12, 2004)

Might a pair of chain saw pants resulted in a lesser or no injury?? Yes I am sur ethey are uncomfortable in LA are they are here in summer as well, but what is your loss on not being able to work. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 12, 2004)

Control your weapon.

Don't allow operator error to draw your blood.


----------



## coydog (Jun 13, 2004)

what kind of experience do you have prior to this accident?


----------



## new treeman (Jun 13, 2004)

about 2 years climbing and just to let uall know I was working with a 025 STIHL w/18'' bar


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jun 13, 2004)

NT,

So...you made only one cut, from the top? And then the limb broke, grabbing the saw and it then jumped and nipped you? Is that right?

If so, why didn't you make at least a kerf cut underneath? Even better, an open-face cut? Relieve the tension and let the limb hinge away. 

Have you read D. Douglas Dent's book, Professional Timber Falling: A Procedural Approach? When you do, take what he teaches and apply it in the same way but to a horizontal limb instead of a vertical trunk. What happens when you don't cut a face in a trunk, only a back cut? Barber chair and the butt jumps up. 

Heal quick,

Tom


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jun 13, 2004)

Making a face to target, releives the most leveraged resistance to compression to target, makes a releif for the force, so it can't build to overpowering/equalizing,barber chairing. A backcut slowly releives the most leveraged resistance to target from the tension side, so as to fall forward into the face, that was removed like a wheel chock from a semi, so that the massive force will be allwed to roll forward unimpeded; so the truck wouldn't sieze against it's chock or ride up and explode over the chock, slide off to the side etc.

Taking the face cuts properly doesn't allow the awesome equalizing force to build under compression. The pitch of angle of the most inner faces dictate the amount of sweep possible, to be further possibly limited by saw cutting through hinge, the strength or flexability of the hinge overloaded etc.


----------



## new treeman (Jun 13, 2004)

*no no no*

I made one cut from the top it pealed down moved around to cut the pealed part when I was cutting it the limb droped and put the saw into me


----------



## new treeman (Jun 13, 2004)

*book*

where can I get the DENT BOOK 
I have some time now


----------



## JCSJC (Jun 13, 2004)

*From the source*

http://www.ddouglasdent.com/dent_order_form.htm


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jun 13, 2004)

Google answers all questions.

You do know what Google is don't you ?


----------



## new treeman (Jun 13, 2004)

this is an info site


----------



## xander9727 (Jun 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tom Dunlap _
> *Google answers all questions.
> 
> You do know what Google is don't you ?  *



Has Tom graduated to sarcasm?

Colorado has changed you. 


It's all good....


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh no, I spent a lifetime in MN developing and fine tuning humorous sarcasm.  The next thing we'll see is someone asking to have the book purchased for them. 

Granted, this is an info site, but it seems like adults should be able to help themselves, at least a little. Being spoon-fed as an adult is no way to learn more about your trade. 

Has anyone ever stumped Google? The only time that I have come close is for very scientific information. Then its time to switch to Nexus-Lexus or the search engines from the county library system.

Tom


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 14, 2004)

So NT, what's the damage? How many stitches?


----------

